# Heylo!



## Lynxx (Jan 9, 2005)

Hey all! Erm, I just started posting here. I actually don't have a cat, but I am trying desperately to convince my partents that it would be a good idea to get one. Sigh. 
I do have one parakeet, and I had a rabbit who died this summer. She was like 8 years old. That was pretty sad. Anyways, I'm here to find out what I can about cats so I can finally meet my inexistant cat. Yay.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! Have fun researching!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I hope you can get one soon. You will pick up alot on this forum. Warm Welcome.


----------



## Vequi's Daddy (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome to the forums. It's good to know something beforehand so that you feel more prepared when your kitty arrives. Yet cats can be quite unpredictable, which is why they are so wonderful. I hope you get your cat soon. Enjoy.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to the Forums


----------



## Lynxx (Jan 9, 2005)

Hehe. Thanks. Yes, cats are unpredictable, which is awesome. I'm cracking down on my brother first. Teehee....


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Welcome! Hope you find the information here helpful!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! Hopefully you get a kitty soon, they are so fun and unique :lol:


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

Welcome and good luck.....just keep reminding your family cats are awesome!

~bekki and daizy~


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's so right! They are awesome. I hope you will be able to get one soon! Welcome.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome


----------

